# I made a new discovery for pain



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

It was Thursday, and I got up with severe joint pain, fatigue, and the aches. I thought I might be catching a cold, so the doctor worked me in at his office. He gave me an injection of Ultram, and it has now been 48 hours of relief. I have Rhemuatoid Arthritis & Fibromyalgia, and it's unbelievable how much this shot has helped get me through Christmas! Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas..


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm very glad that the Ultram helped you. I had never heard of it before, so I looked up some information on it.Very interesting! I'm sure glad it gave you some relief. Is there any way you can take oral Ultram on a long term basis?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure. I wasn't aware of what I was getting until I went home and looked it up myself..







I am going to ask my GP the next visit though.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Ultram is a non-narcotic that acts like a narcotic. It did not help me with the visceral hyperalgesia. (pain throughout my digestive organs). I do not have fibromyalgia, just one of the most difficult casews of IBS that's ever been treated.Have lost 19 pounds since September because solid food started to hurt so bad.I've been scoped, transited, upper Gi, endo'd, all since Oct 03.Am glad you got relief with the tramadol


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Rowe & others. Ultram/Tramadol can be taken orally, in mediated release form at different dosages. From what I remember my rheumatologist telling me a couple of years ago, it's generally not for everyday longterm use. But that might depend on the condition. Glad you found something to ease your pain over Christmas, Rowe.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Ultram and Ultracet does come in pill form and is used long term.It was put on the market as an alternative to opiad therapy because it acts like a narcotic but is not and was not suppose to come with all the addictive tendencys that narcotics bring.However, turns out that it seems to cause a more severe form of dependency than your standard opiad.The med contains an anti-depressent as well and a high incident of causing seizures in some people.Anyone that has a seizure disorder or a tendency towards such should really talk it over with their Doctor first.DRUG ABUSE AND DEPENDENCEULTRAM may induce psychic and physical dependence of the morphine-type (ï¿½-opioid).(See WARNINGS.) Dependence and abuse, including drug-seeking behavior and taking illicit actions to obtain the drug are not limited to those patients with prior history of opioid dependence. The risk in patients with substance abuse has been observed to be higher. ULTRAM is associated with craving and tolerance development. Withdrawal symptoms may occur if ULTRAM is discontinued abruptly. These symptoms may include:anxiety,sweating,insomnia,rigors,pain,nausea,tremors,diarrhea,upper respiratory symptoms, piloerection, and rarely hallucinations. Clinical experience suggests that withdrawal symptoms may be relieved by reinstitution of opioid therapy followed by a gradual, tapered dose reduction of the medication combined with symptomatic support.If anyone is interested in talking to someone who takes this med long term--visit jeffs other board Mediboard and the chronic pain forum. http://www.mediboard.com/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi


----------



## kellieAK (Feb 17, 2005)

This is my first post here...I actually came looking for help with my IBS, but I saw this thread, so I thought I would throw in my onw 2 cents.I have been taking Ultram since I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia a couple of years ago. at first I didn't see much relief from it, because I was only taking it when the pain got really bad. My doctor asked me to start taking it on a regular schedule. I do think it helps me now. It doesn't prevent me from having the pain, but the pain isn't as severe as it would be without it. I am happy to have it, but I do understand that not everything works for everyone. I would like to have even less pain, but I am unwilling to take anything stronger.


----------

